# Garmin Edge 200 vs 500



## Wannebe (May 2, 2010)

Hello, 
I have read quite a few reviews about both units individually but could not really find a good comparison between both units. 

I am not planning on using the added accessories on the 500 but might want to keep that option for later on. 

The 200 is a limited in terms of functionality and added accessories compared to the 500 but cheaper and newer.... 

So, anyone who has experience with both units can jump in and recommend or point out pro's and con's would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## drmayer (Apr 19, 2007)

if you want cadence, heart rate, and the ability to customize the data displayed, get the 500. For basic speed/distance and uploading rides to the various sites, the 200 is nice. Neither do mapping.


----------



## Wannebe (May 2, 2010)

Thanks - these are the advantages I thought about regarding functionality. 

Are there any other benefits such as accuracy, reliability, etc? 

Given that the 500 is a much older unit (in terms of electronics at least) I would think that the newer 200 would be a better product.

It appears that the 500 is simply a little more versatile. 

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I believe the 500 has a barometric altimeter & can gauge elevevation better allowing more accurate distances then the 200.


----------



## Wannebe (May 2, 2010)

Call_me_Tom said:


> I believe the 500 has a barometric altimeter & can gauge elevevation better allowing more accurate distances then the 200.


That would be a definite advantage over the 200!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

You are limited to auto recording interval. You cannot change it.


----------



## branthopolis (Apr 25, 2010)

NateHawk said:


> You are limited to auto recording interval. You cannot change it.


 ^^ THIS ^^

DO NOT buy a 200 for mountain biking... They are inherently inaccurate for twisty trails due to the variable recording rate. It sometimes samples 15-20 seconds apart. Imagine going down a fast twisty trail how far you could go in 15-20 seconds. It takes those two points, draws a straight line between them, and assumes it took you that long to go that straight line... The documentation says that it changes rate based on changes of direction/speed/etc, but in my experience there was a lag before the rate change took place...

I was very disappointed in the product, but for once, very happy that I bought it for full price at REI.. Returned...


----------



## Wannebe (May 2, 2010)

branthopolis said:


> ^^ THIS ^^
> 
> DO NOT buy a 200 for mountain biking... They are inherently inaccurate for twisty trails due to the variable recording rate. It sometimes samples 15-20 seconds apart. Imagine going down a fast twisty trail how far you could go in 15-20 seconds. It takes those two points, draws a straight line between them, and assumes it took you that long to go that straight line... The documentation says that it changes rate based on changes of direction/speed/etc, but in my experience there was a lag before the rate change took place...
> 
> I was very disappointed in the product, but for once, very happy that I bought it for full price at REI.. Returned...


Thank you! That was the kind of info I was searching for.

I think based on this and the other responses a 500 it is.

Thanks guys!!

Now, I just need to find a good deal.


----------



## Wannebe (May 2, 2010)

on another note: does anyone use a heart rate monitor?


----------



## branthopolis (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm currently using Strava on an android phone.. Recording rate is set at 3 second intervals which provides much more consistant results...

I DO generally like Garmin products though and will probably buy one again when they release a new generation model... I'll be sure to look at recording rates first though..


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

branthopolis said:


> ^^ THIS ^^
> 
> DO NOT buy a 200 for mountain biking... They are inherently inaccurate for twisty trails due to the variable recording rate. It sometimes samples 15-20 seconds apart...


I would imagine it uses an intelligent algorithm. If it sees a change of direction, it stores a sample. The problem will be, if it looses GPS position, it won't know the position. I would hope it would default to quick samples if/when GPS is lost. Apparently not.

I have never had this problem on my 305. I always use variable recording unless I am about to save a 'course.'


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

dnoyeb said:


> I would imagine it uses an intelligent algorithm. If it sees a change of direction, it stores a sample. The problem will be, if it looses GPS position, it won't know the position. I would hope it would default to quick samples if/when GPS is lost. Apparently not.
> 
> I have never had this problem on my 305. I always use variable recording unless I am about to save a 'course.'


the effectiveness of the auto recording interval depends on the trails you ride.

if your trails are twisty and packed into a small area, then it will be absolute crap. that is the situation I have to deal with 99% of the time. auto can work okay when the trails are generally straighter and more open. but since most people live in cities and urban trail networks tend to be packed more tightly and have more twists, most people would find the Edge 200 to be insufficient.

I find 1sec recording intervals to be necessary on twisty trails.

it has nothing to do with reception and everything to do with when the GPS decides to record a point. and FWIW, there's nothing for the Edge 200 to record if it loses a signal. it cannot use any external sensors. Lose the signal and you get no updates.


----------



## branthopolis (Apr 25, 2010)

dnoyeb said:


> I would imagine it uses an intelligent algorithm. If it sees a change of direction, it stores a sample. The problem will be, if it looses GPS position, it won't know the position. I would hope it would default to quick samples if/when GPS is lost. Apparently not.
> 
> I have never had this problem on my 305. I always use variable recording unless I am about to save a 'course.'


On a typical 10-15 mile ride I was consistantly losing a couple miles distance. If you haven't noticed the "smoothing" with VBR than you are riding slowly or your trails are not very twisty.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Wannebe said:


> on another note: does anyone use a heart rate monitor?


Yes.

100% of the time on my road bike. I ride that bike like an angry monster. I also have the speed/cadence sensor.

MAYBE 25% of the time on my mountain bike and only when I'm going to be climbing for thousands of feet. I monitor my HR to keep myself below LT so I don't blow up. Time on the mountain bike is my play time, the road bike is a tool to make play time more enjoyable.

I even hold the 500 in my hand when I run.

You can check my Strava to see what the data looks like coming out of the 500.

On the Garmin connect website, you can see all the temperature data (wildly inaccurate) and other stuff that comes off the unit. There is way too much nerd for me on the Garmin site.


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> the effectiveness of the auto recording interval depends on the trails you ride...it has nothing to do with reception and everything to do with when the GPS decides to record a point. and FWIW, there's nothing for the Edge 200 to record if it loses a signal. it cannot use any external sensors. Lose the signal and you get no updates.


The trails I ride are very twisty. And in Michigan we have overhead trees. However, maybe 1s is typically sufficient because I have speed/cadence sensor on all of my bikes. Still its odd that it gets the path correct. Well its correct enough to look at, just not correct enough to make a course from.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

dnoyeb said:


> The trails I ride are very twisty. And in Michigan we have overhead trees. However, maybe 1s is typically sufficient because I have speed/cadence sensor on all of my bikes. Still its odd that it gets the path correct. Well its correct enough to look at, just not correct enough to make a course from.


the speed/cad sensor changes things


----------



## Wannebe (May 2, 2010)

I settled for the 500 based on the feedback here.

Excited to try it out once it is here.

Thank you all for all the advises!


----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

branthopolis said:


> ^^ THIS ^^
> 
> DO NOT buy a 200 for mountain biking... They are inherently inaccurate for twisty trails due to the variable recording rate. It sometimes samples 15-20 seconds apart. Imagine going down a fast twisty trail how far you could go in 15-20 seconds. It takes those two points, draws a straight line between them, and assumes it took you that long to go that straight line... The documentation says that it changes rate based on changes of direction/speed/etc, but in my experience there was a lag before the rate change took place...
> 
> I was very disappointed in the product, but for once, very happy that I bought it for full price at REI.. Returned...


This is an interesting bit of feedback, although outside of my knowledge for GPS units and their technology. However, I use my 200 for both road and mountain....and quite honestly, have never had a problem. I consistently get VERY close (like 1/10th of a mile) differences between my odo and the odo of people I ride with who use a standard cyclometer (e.g, my Garmin will read 15.12 miles and and the guy I ride with may read 15.17 miles). While I don't doubt what your saying, I just wonder if there are other variables to consider here.


----------



## veronicazora (Sep 22, 2012)

I think Edge 200 has the actual same casing and display size as the Edge 500 but with an probably even more upscale aesthetic, with its sleek gloss black face and chrome bezel. The backlit dot matrix display looks to use the same presentation as the Edge 500, too, and the information is very simple to read even in bright sunlight.


----------

